# speeding ticket question



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Over the summer, i was pulled over in maine and issued a ticket, on July 4th, as you can imagine the roads were hectic, it was on 95N and i was going about 72mph, but he clocked me as going 81mph, it would have been impossible for me to have been traveling that fast, however i was 16 and i was to scared to argue with the officer, so i paid the ticket not knowing that i couldn't appeal it... now if i loose my license my life will be hell. Is there any way i can still appeal this ticket after already paying for it, i knew that my speed was wrong, and i want to beable to argue for it.

Thank You, 
Nobody


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Here we go again


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Who are these people? Yeah sure, "I was going like around, I think 72 MPH" but he clocked me at 81. Go back to the I don't give a crap about your speeding ticket sob story forum.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

After reading that I have a headache....Harry, I need something stronger then beer


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Nobody *cares.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> After reading that I have a headache....Harry, I need something stronger then beer


Hey JAP...I think I'm gonna have some extra percs from the surgery.... You want in??


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, i'm sorry, i had no clue all people on this site were complete DOUCHE BAGS, i hope that you are not the people who claim to be protecting citizens, i would hope that you all are poor excuses for security guards at malls during the overnight shift, which you consider to be a steady job, because i pray to god my parents money is not going into your paychecks, that would be a bigger scandal than Enron. I simply asked a question, i didn't want your hilarious pictures that you spent 5 minutes finding becuase you have no life, i just wanted the facts, and for the record i live in Massachusetts i have a beach house in Maine, so my ticket has not even been processed, i still have my license, shows how great the system works. Well you guys may want to get back to work now, you know how much danger lurks in macys.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Dazy5 said:


> Hey JAP...I think I'm gonna have some extra percs from the surgery.... You want in??


Naaa, Im set.....but thanks hun.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

nobody said:


> Oh, i'm sorry, i had no clue all people on this site were complete DOUCHE BAGS...


*I'll wager you simply haven't a clue about much of anything.

OH, and...*


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

nobody said:


> Oh, i'm sorry, i had no clue all people on this site were complete DOUCHE BAGS, i hope that you are not the people who claim to be protecting citizens, i would hope that you all are poor excuses for security guards at malls during the overnight shift, which you consider to be a steady job, because i pray to god my parents money is not going into your paychecks, that would be a bigger scandal than Enron. I simply asked a question, i didn't want your hilarious pictures that you spent 5 minutes finding becuase you have no life, i just wanted the facts, and for the record i live in Massachusetts i have a beach house in Maine, so my ticket has not even been processed, i still have my license, shows how great the system works. Well you guys may want to get back to work now, you know how much danger lurks in macys.


I can't wait to see the dash cam video when this punk sounds off to an officer on the side of the road with that attitude and gets a nice kick to the cunt.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

nobody said:


> Oh, i'm sorry, i had no clue all people on this site were complete DOUCHE BAGS, i hope that you are not the people who claim to be protecting citizens, i would hope that you all are poor excuses for security guards at malls during the overnight shift, which you consider to be a steady job, because i pray to god my parents money is not going into your paychecks, that would be a bigger scandal than Enron. I simply asked a question, i didn't want your hilarious pictures that you spent 5 minutes finding becuase you have no life, i just wanted the facts, and for the record i live in Massachusetts i have a beach house in Maine, so my ticket has not even been processed, i still have my license, shows how great the system works. Well you guys may want to get back to work now, you know how much danger lurks in macys.


ROFLMFAO!!!!! Seriously?? Thats the best he could come up with????


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

nobody said:


> Oh, i'm sorry, i had no clue all people on this site were complete DOUCHE BAGS, i hope that you are not the people who claim to be protecting citizens, i would hope that you all are poor excuses for security guards at malls during the overnight shift, which you consider to be a steady job, because i pray to god my parents money is not going into your paychecks, that would be a bigger scandal than Enron. I simply asked a question, i didn't want your hilarious pictures that you spent 5 minutes finding becuase you have no life, i just wanted the facts, and for the record i live in Massachusetts i have a beach house in Maine, so my ticket has not even been processed, i still have my license, shows how great the system works. Well you guys may want to get back to work now, you know how much danger lurks in macys.


*Hey stupid, You can't punctuate a sentence or spell. I doubt that you have own any property...it belongs to your parents.YOu just came here to troll and cause shit and your whiny ass is just disappointed because you got called on it right off the bat. As far as "i still have my license"....Id bet that dont last long.Have a great night fuckstick.*


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Isn't anybody going to post the douche bag's MySpace? LOL!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*nobody*








Douche Bag <-Wow, you guys are quick.
*MassCops Cadet*


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

> i would hope that you all are poor excuses for security guards at malls during the overnight shift, which you consider to be a steady job,


Close. I am 1 pay grade above that. Enjoy the fruits of Question 2. You suck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I would never disrespect an officer, I am not an idiot regardless of what most of you may think, the reason i responded the way i did is because of the way every single response i received from you were all jokes, or insults. I asked a simple question and was not aware that this was a commonly asked question, being that is was my first post... however i feel honored to have already been granted a name... shows how well you cops prioritize.. no offense

nobody


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

You are coming on a POLICE web site and asking officers to bust a brothers balls because YOU were caught speeding. Noone ever thinks they were going as fast as they get tagged for. You could've searched and got the answer to your question, YOU are a tool Nobody. You should take a writing class.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I never asked anyone to "bust a brothers balls" i simply asked if i could still appeal my ticket, thats all, there were no subliminal messages that i intended to send out, and i know i wasn't going 81, i was in the right lane in hectic holiday highway driving, and as far as my writing goes how about you stop critiquing everything i do because i make decent points, i seem to be the only one acting maturely here and i'm 17, hows middle age treating you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

An economically involved 16/17 year old who invests and knows a few things about the market, but that has nothing to do with the fact that i used the Enron issue as an example of a large scandal.. i did not think to much into it, i would have if i had known you people would be so critical of my writing, i seem to be the only mature one here and i am 17.... how's middle age treating you??


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

If I could predict the future with the same accuracy as I do the outcome of "traffic ticket" questions in Ask a Cop, I'd be a friggin bazillionaire.

Pay it or appeal it, Douche Bag.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

nobody said:


> fast, however i was 16 and i was to scared to argue with the officer,


You don't seem to be too scared to argue with people on this forum. You are very brave in cyber space and I hope this isn't the face of our future. Why don't you go up to the "Beach House" this weekend and whine to mommy and daddy how the big bad cops on this forum ruined your day. Then when you finish your crying have a PBJ and some warm milk and have mommy tuck you in nice and safe.


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

nobody said:


> I simply asked a question, i didn't want your hilarious pictures that you spent 5 minutes finding because you have no life


It only took me two minutes to find my picture, thank you very much. I also have a very nice life. 

On the back of the ticket there were instructions on how to pay OR appeal the ticket. Did you forget how to read or just didn't feel like reading it?

P.S.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

So basically this is your question: "I paid the ticket. Can I appeal now?"

Are you fucking brain dead? I suppose telling you to put a gun to your head and pull the trigger wouldn't be accomplishing much...

I bet you're the reason why your parents are pro-choice...

"Why do you support abortions?"
"Look at my kid...."


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

nobody said:


> "...i was going about 72mph, but he clocked me as going 81mph, it would have been *impossible* for me to have been traveling that fast..."
> 
> Thank You,
> Nobody


Is that impossible as in "my car won't go that fast" or impossible as in "it would rip the fabric of the space-time continuum"? :huh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

where's the part that he was driving a BMW or Corvette and the cops were just picking on him cause he's rich and we are not.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

I found a pic of him!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

DAMN!!!!!! I missed ALOT while I was at work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Mass said:


> I found a pic of him!


Pick didn't come through on my set.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> DAMN!!!!!! I missed ALOT while I was at work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me to, I slept through most of this...but dont worry...there will be another moronic noob asking the same questions soon....


----------

